# swap_pager_getswapspace: failed



## dguard (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello,

I am getting lots of swap_pager_getswapspace: failed errors in dmesg. I have been reading that there may be a memory leak of some sort with one of the processes that is running. 

My question is how do I find out what process is eating up the swap space? 

Should I write a script that would run swapinfo and pipe that in to a file when swap_pager_getswapspace: failed appears in dmesg? Then look at top to see what process is eating up the swap? 

Please let me know if there is a better way of figuring this out.


----------



## trasz@ (Mar 30, 2009)

When you run top(1), the process virtual memory size is the 'SIZE' column.  Press 'o', then type 'size' to sort them by the size, descending.


----------



## billgates (Dec 15, 2009)

```
swap_pager_getswapspace(10): failed
swap_pager_getswapspace(8): failed
swap_pager_getswapspace(5): failed
pid 66554 (mysqld), uid 88, was killed: out of swap space
```

whats does the number in () mean?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2009)

```
printf("swap_pager_getswapspace(%d): failed\n", npages);
```

So, number of (memory) pages.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like your mysql server is using way too much memory. How much internal memory does the machine have? And how's mysql configured?


----------

